# Best Picture Nominees



## QuickSilver (Jan 16, 2015)

American Sniper.....  I'm seeing this on Sunday

Boyhood........ Watching it tonight on DVD

Birdman......  not out on DVD

Grand Budapest Hotel..... buying the DVD today

Immitation game......

Selma......

Theory of Everything.....

Whiplash........not out on DVD

So it appears that when the Oscars air on Feburary 22nd..  I will have seen six out of the 8

Birdman comes out on DVD on February 17th... so maybe I'll sneak that one in before the Oscars too!!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow, QS, you see a lot of movies, I wish I lived closer to a theater.  I noticed the Oscars passed over Angelina Jollie for best director in Unbroken.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 16, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Wow, QS, you see a lot of movies, I wish I lived closer to a theater.  I noticed the Oscars passed over Angelina Jollie for best director in Unbroken.



Yeah.... that's too bad.. It was a very good movie..


----------

